# Wanted: Orlando Condo March 17-24



## soccermom25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking for a 1 bedroom condo with a full kitchen, Wyndham Bonnet, Vistana, etc.

Thanks,
Rose


----------



## tscofl (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a 1-bedroom with full kitchen at Westgate Town Center, Kissimmee, March 17-24.
Please reply if you're interested.
Thanks.
Kelly


----------



## soccermom25 (Mar 2, 2018)

tscofl said:


> I have a 1-bedroom with full kitchen at Westgate Town Center, Kissimmee, March 17-24.
> Please reply if you're interested.
> Thanks.
> Kelly


How much?
Rose


----------



## tscofl (Mar 2, 2018)

soccermom25 said:


> How much?
> Rose


$650 does that work for you?


----------



## tscofl (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, can you please let me know either way if you're interested?
I am willing to negotiate a bit on the price.  $625?
Thanks.

Kelly


----------

